
Can you feel it? On Psychedelic Microdosing - tokai
https://psychoactive.ca/01-sub-perceptual-microdosing-can-you-feel-it/
======
psychoactive
Thank you for sharing our work. I will be releasing a new paper very soon, be
sure to check back and subscribe.

